# Got my dog back- totally unprepared!



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi folks.

A few weeks ago I got the family dog back from the ex with little notice. Her name is Bell and she is a 6 yr old mix of Bernese Mtn Dog, Anatolian Shepherd & Border Collie. Her demeanor is more Anatolian like than anything, though perhaps less intense. Seriously she is one of the best dogs ever and we are over the moon to have her back with us... but we are adjusting to say the least! She's had free range of the woods for 4 years and all of a sudden she is a house dog (in a small house at that) with all these rules and she has to wear a leash outside until the ground thaws and we can put a fence up for her. It's rough, I know she needs to run. I hope the fenced in area and walks will be good enough. We are her people and I know she is happy to be here with us. I just feel bad that I can't let her run off leash and hope I'm doing right by her.

I would love any info/commiseration/etc you would all be willing to share with me as we figure out how to coexist happily & peacefully. I especially need guidance on teaching her that my 4 year old is above her in the pack. Way above. Or anything really, that you think would be helpful!!! 

This is what I've done so far- am having my daughter feed Bell and give the command to get off the couches (I silently make sure she follows through if she doesn't comply). Also I am teaching Bell she must not pass people on the stairs (this is more for safety I suppose) and practicing NILIF. We are clicker training for obedience (the BC in her makes this possible, I think  ). She resource guards food so I was thinking I would feed her in a shed once the fence is up but she will primarily be where the people are. This is getting long so I'll just stop, if you read all of it thank you! 


Anyway, here is my Baby Bell.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

What a sweet girl!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Little Bella, happy at last.

Having her sit and wait for food is a good idea. Having the 4 year old feed her is a good idea. I'd let your DD drop kibbles onto the floor. I think backing up your child's off the couch order is a bad idea. If the dog isn't complying, then don't have her give the order. Bella is actually dissing the kid and obeying you.

Are you using a long line? Use a lead at least 20' long when outside. Just walk around with her. When she hits the end of the line, pull (a harness works better than a collar for this) so she has to follow you. She'll soon learn that she needs to be within 20' of you and keep an eye on you. If you never let her drag you, she will become more compliant with obedience. I've done this with lot of dogs, it really works. You can then go to a 30' lead.

Don't let her sleep on your bed, this gives her more status than your child. DD can probably brush Bella outside. This will give them something to do together. DD can also hide objects in the yard and have Bella find them. This will help to bond them, but also be mentally stimulating.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Also to make up for not having free rein of the woods can you give her more stimulation? Walks even to new areas for excitement-- raw meaty bones for chewing activity, playing ball with her? Just to spice life up a bit.....


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions!!!

I guess I should say that I don't actively tell the kids to tell the dogs to listen..though I have said it's okay and taught them the tone and words I want them to use because they are going to do it anyway, so I figured they might as well do it correctly. Should I let her ignore them or make her follow through? Eye contact is usually enough.

She is catching on the obedience like a champ. She does not put tension on the lead, I am very strict about that. I trained her when she was a pup, she is just very rusty. We have a 26' line but unfortunately she ate the harness when I left it on her once & I haven't replaced it or anything yet. Recall in open space is the one area I kinda feel hopeless. She just goes deaf. 
She is never allowed on beds, ever. She also isn't allowed on the couches either but sleeps on them when no one is looking. It's a battle I can't win lol. 

I was feeling a bit exacerbated earlier but I think everything will be ok. We have a 100+ mi rail trail running along one side of our property but it's very icy right now. I put her out in the garden with a bunny and she loves to follow them around and poke them with her nose. Or we go out in the field and hunt mice. She loves that. She loves playing ball too, that will be great fun when we have the fence up. She can't have any 'mine' things in the house though because she guards them. But when the fence is up she will have her own shelter out by the chickens where she will be fed and can keep her belongings. I will pick her up something yummy that she can keep out in the chicken pen for now though, that is a good idea! 

and some older pics.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I would think that if you trained her well as a pup, that would likely come back with time. Patience and consistency, as you probably know, is most important. She's probably a bit confused to be thrust into a new environment and it will take time for everyone to acclimate.

Best of Luck and Success, beautiful pup!


----------



## MoonGrass (Dec 9, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww to sweet to resist!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If she isn't pulling on the lead she doesn't really need a harness.

Put a mat down for her, something like a sofa cushion. Let her find goodies on it, reward her when she lies down on it. If she is safe enough with the children, they can push her off the sofa when she doesn't listen. The could also "train" her _off_ and _on _with little treats. If she is rewarded she is more likely to listen.


----------

